# Recent Central Park purchase



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Bought this a couple weeks ago. It's a Central Park (Handy Andy's house brand; company long out of business), but more accurately an AYP. It needs a new spindle housing, since the previous owner attempted to repair it herself. Also needs a new battery. It came with a snowplow & I paid $100 for it.

That may seem like alot for a lawn tractor that needs a bunch of work...but I also have a Craftsman snowthrower that should fit right on it. I paid $50 for a complete snowthrower, a pair of wheel weights, tire chains, a weight bucket that attaches to the rear, AND a pair of bar lug tires mounted to a pair of Craftsman (AYP) rims. 

The bar lug are going on MTD rims, then onto my Ranch king.

Once I get the tractor running & adjusted, the snowthrower & accessories attached, I'm putting it up for sale on craigslist for $1k. I might put the plow on something else & get a few extra $$ for that one, too.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Good find! When you're finished doing it up, it should be a great tractor for someone! Bye


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Really good find.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You can still get mandrel assemblies for the older craftsmans - it looks alot like my '99 weedeater - has same deck mounts under the front of the chassis.

Almost bet it has the same plastic T style setup in the steering column my 99 had, it gave me all kinds of steering issues , got fed up and swapped an entire metal '85 LT12 craftsman steering setup in it - near perfect bolt in fit with a couple slight mods.

Something you might want to check.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

The steering is in good shape. It may have been replaced at some point. Not sure. The front tires still have the nubbies on them.

Got it running & adjusted the carb. Had a bad solenoid, too. Starts right up now. Just gotta find the time to pressure-wash everything & put the snowblower on...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> The steering is in good shape. It may have been replaced at some point. Not sure. The front tires still have the nubbies on them.
> 
> Got it running & adjusted the carb. Had a bad solenoid, too. Starts right up now. Just gotta find the time to pressure-wash everything & put the snowblower on...




It should make a really good snow remover..


----------

